# Tax discs.......



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

My question for today is… what is the point of them in this ultra-modern, slick, computerised world we live in?

Forgetting the debate about is the tax fair in the first place… just this… what is the point of the little paper bit in the window?

Do we need to show our MOT and Insurance documents in the car – no.

Do we need to show the TV licence in our front house window – no.

So what makes the RFL more important, or special than those 3 things above, that we also need by law?

Any policy officer can check their computers these days and see that your car is taxed… everyone else can f**k off and mind their own business….

Once you apply online you get an email stating you have tax… if you ever needed a backup…

Wouldn’t getting rid of that little bit of paper save a whole load of trees, time and expense?

What am I missing? Would millions of DVLA/Post office jobs be lost if we got rid of them?

What is the point of them these days?


:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

traffic wardens:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Post offices are already moaning about us being able to buy tax online....Why would I go out and queue in the local post office to get my RFL when I can order it online from the comfort of my desk/sofa!?!?!?

Only time its needed to go to the post office is if you are taxing a car that we have in stock for the new owner....other than that no reason...unless you are GolF GTI FAN and have a fetish for OAP's  :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Aren't you supposed to put an MOT sticker on your window too, or has that been dropped?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Are they not thinking of doing away with it, think I read this on VP a while ago but yes I agree


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Black Magic Detail said:


> traffic wardens:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


SEE: everyone else can f**k off and mind their own business…. :lol: 

they could check online too... not sure why they have been given any power just to check that 1 of 3 legal requirement...

:thumb:



nick_mcuk said:


> Post offices are already moaning about us being able to buy tax online....Why would I go out and queue in the local post office to get my RFL when I can order it online from the comfort of my desk/sofa!?!?!?
> 
> Only time its needed to go to the post office is if you are taxing a car that we have in stock for the new owner....other than that no reason...unless you are GolF GTI FAN and have a fetish for OAP's  :lol:


exactly....

:lol::lol::lol:



Kerr said:


> Aren't you supposed to put an MOT sticker on your window too, or has that been dropped?


I thought they were just for a reminder... nothing to do with law?!?!?!





adlem said:


> Are they not thinking of doing away with it, think I read this on VP a while ago but yes I agree


Are they?!?! never saw that! :lol:


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

They should do away with the rfl all together IMO and put it on the price of petrol. That way the people who use the roads most pay the most. At the moment a 30000 mile a year rep pays the same as an old dear who does 5000 to the shops and back.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PeteT said:


> They should do away with the rfl all together IMO and put it on the price of petrol. That way the people who use the roads most pay the most. At the moment a 30000 mile a year rep pays the same as an old dear who does 5000 to the shops and back.





> Forgetting the debate about is the tax fair in the first place…






:lol:

Yes I agree... let the people that do the mileage pay for it... I used 1 of my cars for 20 miles last year, still paid the same as someone that did 30k...

not exactly fair IMO... :thumb:

This question seems to be getting asked more and more from what I can see.... and the only reason I can find is from Wikipedia:



> Vehicles used on public roads should display a current vehicle licence (tax disc) as proof of payment which will not be issued without prior proof that the vehicle has valid MOT and insurance.


So maybe this small bit of paper is the safe guard and proof to everyone that you have all 3 legal things needed to be able to have your car on the road....

:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Aren't you supposed to put an MOT sticker on your window too, or has that been dropped?


I think that's just a reminder, nothing requires you fit one.

Cueball, you're right as always. Does seem pretty pointless.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

PeteT said:


> They should do away with the rfl all together IMO and put it on the price of petrol. That way the people who use the roads most pay the most. At the moment a 30000 mile a year rep pays the same as an old dear who does 5000 to the shops and back.


Ahh but then they'll say he pays more due to the extra tax on the fuel he'd use over the old dear 

See here Cuey - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eamline-services-motorists-say-ministers.html


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ cheers...

:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

This makes a lot of sense, so it will probably never happen.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Still no valid excuse as to why we have them though.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

its silly considering i once got pulled and they said they were checking the tax even though its in the windscreen, apparently lots of people use fake/photocopied tax disks. I agree its a waste as everything is electronic these days. 
On another note I used a drive through bank the other day for the first time and that was a weird experience but pretty cool.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The one that I think is a bit wrong, is paying road tax for your car, then having to pay to park your car on the road you live. 

My ex stayed in a flat in Aberdeen and parking was on street. 

You had to obviously pay for your road tax but if you wanted to park your car outside your flat you had to buy a permit. 

Not only that, the council sold more permits than there are spaces so even through you have a permit, you weren't guaranteed a space. 

On top of the permits sold they also allow visitors to use the parking meters on the street too making it impossible to park Mon-Fri during office hours due to office staff parking.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Before plod even stops you now he has done a check or your car is flageed up as not taxed or insured or MOT'd, there is a penalty for failing to display the disc but in all honesty if you didn't display it I don't think anything would happen, my son drove his car all over the country without displaying a disc for a year and half, his disc was in the centre console but he didn't want anything on the glass. the road fund for personal use vehicles only should be scrapped I reckon as the money is no longer spent on the roads anyway.


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Should be like the USA where you buy a plate every year or something like that


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Reason we have to display it is that it's by law that it must be displayed not just that the car must be taxed. Officially it should also be displayed on the nearside so technically if you have it displayed on your windscreen on the drivers side you're still breaking the law. Though I doubt that either traffic wardens or Police would enforce it.

For it to be changed it would mean rewriting legislation not just a simple case of the government/DVLA/Police etc agreeing there's no need to display it.

I would also assume it's for ease as it takes seconds to look at a windscreen however if traffic wardens or police were to check out every car on computer to see if it was taxed would take ages......


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Kerr said:


> The one that I think is a bit wrong, is paying road tax for your car, then having to pay to park your car on the road you live.
> 
> My ex stayed in a flat in Aberdeen and parking was on street.
> 
> ...


My old house was like that, I got so many tickets because I couldn't find a space late at night and forgot to move it before 7am the next morning. At our current house we've got 1 parking space, which I use, but my girlfriend has to park on the road nearby which is usually free but only for an hour. She has a blue badge so she can stay on the road for as long as she needs to but if it were me my only option would be to pay to use the pay & display opposite at £150 a year! :wall:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Agree CB - Authorities here can easy check online what we do and don't have.

The only thing I think we should have as mandatory on the windscreen is some kind of uniformed sticker / barcode/hologram that shows the vehicle is insured, not so much for authorities but for these people that happily drive around uninsured, bump into someone then give false details etc etc.

I know everything can be faked but other European countries have to display such documentation/stickers on their car.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

My daughter got a £60 fine after her tax disc which is held on with a magnetic holder fell off while parked outside her house. I agree with Cuey that it is a quick check to see that it has been fully paid and is up to date.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bill58 said:


> My daughter got a £60 fine after her tax disc which is held on with a magnetic holder fell off while parked outside her house. I agree with Cuey that it is a quick check to see that it has been fully paid and is up to date.


The charge is failure to display the tax disc rather than having road tax.

Very harsh in the circumstances.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kerr said:


> The charge is failure to display the tax disc rather than having road tax.
> 
> Very harsh in the circumstances.


She hadn't driven her car for over a week and was unaware that it had fallen off.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

macca666 said:


> Reason we have to display it is that it's by law that it must be displayed not just that the car must be taxed. Officially it should also be displayed on the nearside so technically if you have it displayed on your windscreen on the drivers side you're still breaking the law. Though I doubt that either traffic wardens or Police would enforce it.
> 
> For it to be changed it would mean rewriting legislation not just a simple case of the government/DVLA/Police etc agreeing there's no need to display it.
> 
> I would also assume it's for ease as it takes seconds to look at a windscreen however if traffic wardens or police were to check out every car on computer to see if it was taxed would take ages......


Still doesn't answer why we need them now though lol.

And NPR cameras can do a search in seconds, I'd say traffic wardens would be the exception though as they can't carry around that sort of equipment. But why do they need to see tax discs? I've never had a ticket so I wouldn't know if it's part of that or not.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Just after putting mine on display .. Why oh whu cant they just give u the circle? Nearly ripped mines in half ffs


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I never tear mine for that reason, always cut it out with a pair of scissors :thumb:


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Tearing it out is the fun part. It's a real test of skill and should be part of the driving test. Tearing it in half counts as a fault.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bend it where the perforations are, it makes it easier


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Grin said:


> Tearing it out is the fun part. It's a real test of skill and should be part of the driving test. Tearing it in half counts as a fault.


Lol :lol::lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grin said:


> Tearing it out is the fun part. It's a real test of skill and should be part of the driving test. Tearing it in half counts as a fault.


that is true... :lol::lol::lol:

I've got 2 to do this week... 

:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

If nothing else it reminds me of when the tax is due at a glance ....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I even have to display a tax disc on my new car when it arrives, a tax disc showing a payment of £0.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

The ONLY reason we have to display a tax disc these days is to show that we are British and stupid! No other EU bugger pays for road tax in this country. It's just us! We are mugs!!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds about right to me:thumb:


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

My tax disk fell off over 7 months ago and i haven't bothered sticking it back on since the police aren't bothered around here.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Swift Sport 60 said:


> My tax disk fell off over 7 months ago and i haven't bothered sticking it back on since the police aren't bothered around here.


You'd better stick it on tomorrow otherwise the law will have you, sods bloody law.

Anyway what kind of detailer leaves a tax disc lying on a dash looking untidy?


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

S63 said:


> You'd better stick it on tomorrow otherwise the law will have you, sods bloody law.
> 
> Anyway what kind of detailer leaves a tax disc lying on a dash looking untidy?


Yeah I've probably jinxed myself now.
Its in the glovebox not on the dash, guess I've been very lucky.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Anything that's a bit stupid, is that the expiry date is facing outside on the passenger side. So there's nothing really reminding the driver anyway.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Dare I even mention Motorbikes??:doublesho "we" are supposed to display them on the front nearside, fat chance, half the time on sports bikes there simply is nowhere to put the disc, and when you do find somewhere to put it, some scrote will probably pinch it!! that's why mine stays in my wallet, not been fined for "failure to display" so far, and many of my biker friends do the same,:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Swift Sport 60 said:


> Yeah I've probably jinxed myself now.
> Its in the glovebox not on the dash, guess I've been very lucky.


Sorry to be blunt but I find that just plain stupid, obvious chance of being nicked but gives the bill a valid reason to stop you and cause you unnecessary grief and time wasting.

All the more bizarre that you should be so neglectful seeing you spent good money on a posh holder.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271820


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I went too my local dvla office yesterday and qued for 1 hour 45 mins. The amount of people who where there just too tax there car was unreal!! I mean why not just do it on line or go to the bloody post office. :devil:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Post offices are already moaning about us being able to buy tax online....Why would I go out and queue in the local post office to get my RFL when I can order it online from the comfort of my desk/sofa!?!?!?
> 
> Only time its needed to go to the post office is if you are taxing a car that we have in stock for the new owner....other than that no reason...unless you are GolF GTI FAN and have a fetish for OAP's  :lol:


I always get mine from the post office, it helps keep them open and if we loose more and more of them we wont know what we had till its gone.

As for tax disk holders, i only use magnectic ones so easy to change disks over.

We have them for a reason else if we didnt why would they waste money having them?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dubber said:


> I went too my local dvla office yesterday and qued for 1 hour 45 mins. The amount of people who where there just too tax there car was unreal!! I mean why not just do it on line or go to the bloody post office. :devil:


Just for your information, all local DVLA offices will close this year with a loss of over 1000 jobs, "bloody post office" only do renewals. You will have your way when everything goes online......and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

The only Post Offices which sell RFL are ones which make their units anyway; my parents tried to get permission to do RFL for 35 years in their rural Post Office to save the locals an eleven mile round trip but were refused everytime and then closed in the second round of closures for...not selling enough units!
Cost to change the legislation negated by the saving in administrating printing and running the system. Do away with the damn thing, we pay enough tax owning a car and none of it is spent where it's needed, four broken springs in five years tells its own story.


----------

